# Marine Aquariums > Marine aquarium Set Up >  To sump or not to sump

## lost

At last I have my new tank, one of the reasons I picked this tank is because the Cabernet is solid oak (keeps the Mrs happy) however the previous owner has drilled the tank and put the outlet at the back left hand and the inlet at the front left hand corner .To put this right i have been quoted £1hought of00 then I have to buy the sump,pump ect.So I thought of going down the external filter route and just pluging the holes I do not think there is a lot of room for a sump what do you think?

----------


## Gary R

I would like to see the top part of the main tank please Dave.

All you need is a sump pump which you would use with a bit of flexy tube from the pump to the front pipe in the bottom of the cabinet.

Add a bit of cheato, Live Rock, Deep Sand Bed, heater and skimmer ....job done

Forgot you will need a light for the cheato ...I use a 11w light for mine.....you could get away with a 7w I would say.

Job done

----------


## lost

$_0[2].jpg$_0[1].jpg
these help? I am hoping to use the pipe work that came with the tank that is 50mm OD rigid pipe, and the return pipe is standard 20mm OD pipe

----------


## Gary R

Can't open them pictures up m8

If you have got all the pipe work, then I can't see a problem using the sump and getting it all setup and running .... sounds like you just need a pump.

Please show me the rest of the pipe work you got as well, as you should have a 90 bend for the inlet in your main tank.

----------


## lost

I hope these are better I have 12" by about 12" I don't think  there is enough room for a sump

----------


## Gary R

you have a sump dave ....but it is only a single chamber .......all you need to do is have 2 x bits of glass cut and make it into a double camber.

----------


## UK AQUATICS

Thats a funny one isnt it. I agree with Gary. Block the front hole and use a flexi hose from a sump pump as a return. You could have a bigger sump made to fill under the cabinet, all depending on if your skimmer is a hang on or a sit in.

----------

